# Semi-Slick Tyres



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Going forward I think we'd all benefit from a thread regarding the Tyres available, focused on trackday/racing semi-slicks or maybe slicks if anyone has used them!! Could be useful to share info on driving characteristics etc. specific to the TT.

Unit converter can be found here;
http://www.convertunits.com/from/bar/to/psi

*Manufacturer:
Name:
Size used:
Price/source:
Hot Psi used:
Track miles used:
Comments:
*

*Nangkang*

*NickG*
*Manufacturer:* Nangkang
*Name:* NS-2R 120 soft compound
*Size used:* 225/40/18
*Price/source:* £71ish tyreleader.co.uk
*Hot Psi used:* 32 front 30 rear
*Track miles driven:* 100
*Comments:* On my current set-up these warm up the front considerably!! Went from 30 cold to 40 hot on the first run!! The rears however stayed at around 30 for most of the day! For me, considering the price too these have been fantastic so far, for someone who has never previously driven on a track. I'll keep updating each time I use these in anger!

*Brushwood69*
*Manufacturer:* Nangkang
*Name:* NS-2R 120 soft compound
*Size used:* 225/45/17
*Price/source:* £95 inc vat and fitting local dealer
*Hot Psi used:* 27 front 25 rear
*Track miles driven:* 100(ish) Sprints and Hillclimbs where runs are around 40seconds and tenths count!

*1781cc*
*Manufacturer:* Nangkang
*Name:* NS2-R 180 *hard* compound
*Size used:* 225/40/18
*Price/source:* £85 each @ camskill.co.uk
*Hot Psi used:* 30 front 30 rear
*Track miles driven:* 140

Comments: 
Started out on 32psi cold driving to the track, before commencing my session pressure raised to 34psi and then I dropped them all to 30psi after a few laps, improved things dramatically. Take about 6 minutes to warm up and start offering grip before coming on strong from about 10 minutes of driving. Very predictable in dry conditions, haven't tracked in the wet yet and minimal scrubbing of the rubber after a full days hard track-use. Capable of 30-40 minute runs if you are sympathetic for a few laps in the middle of your stint

*Dunlop*

*UT_TT*
*Manufacturer:*Dunlop
*Name:* Direzza 03G, Hard
*Size used:* 225/45/17
*Price/source:* 1500 SEK/each/ Deamon Tweaks £110
*Hot Psi/Bar used:* 2,0 (Bar) 29Psi
*Track miles used:* One full race season 12 race heats and quali. 
*Comments:* Fastest and most forgiving I used so far, when new very good in Wet. 









*Khumo*

*Manufacturer:* Khumo
*Name:* V70A/K91 Hard
*Size used:* 245/40/17
*Price/source:* 2000 SEK /Each/ raceseries discount £150
*Hot Psi used:* 1,9-2,0 (Bar) 27.5-29Psi
*Track miles used:* One full race season 12 race heats and quali. 
*Comments:* Can´t handle heavy cars, very good up to lap 3 or 4, then to hot and loosing grip. Useless in Wet.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

*Manufacturer:* Nangkang
*Name:* NS-2R 120 soft compound
*Size used:* 225/40/18
*Price/source:* £71ish tyreleader.co.uk
*Hot Psi used:* 32 front 30 rear
*Track miles driven:* 100
*Comments:* On my current set-up these warm up the front considerably!! Went from 30 cold to 40 hot on the first run!! The rears however stayed at around 30 for most of the day! For me, considering the price too these have been fantastic so far, for someone who has never previously driven on a track. I'll keep updating each time I use these in anger!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

A few pics after the first 100 miles on track...







Comments welcome!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's mine from last year at Snett. Same tyre, similar pressures. These were new out the box just prior to this....





































I think I may have too much rear camber.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

It does look that way a bit, like the inside rears are getting very hot but the outsides show no sign of heat (I'm making the assumption of course that melty rubber = heat!)


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Yep, that's why I need a tyre temp meter or maybe borrow one to setup the car better.

VT


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Nangkangs again!

Manufacturer: Nangkang
Name: NS-2R 120 soft compound
Size used: 225/45/17
Price/source: £95 inc vat and fitting local dealer
Hot Psi used: 27 front 25 rear
Track miles driven: 100(ish) Sprints and Hillclimbs where runs are around 40seconds and tenths count!


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe put this in the top post so all can benefit from info? 
http://www.convertunits.com/from/bar/to/psi

Manufacturerunlop
Name: Direzza 03G, Hard
Size used: 225/45/17
Price/source: 1500 SEK/each/ Deamon Tweaks
Hot Psi/Bar used: 2,0 (Bar)
Track miles used: One full race season 12 race heats and quali. 
Comments:Fastet and most forgiving I used so far, when new very good in Wet. 









Manufacturer: Khumo
Name:V70A/K91=Hard
Size used:245/40/17
Price/source: 2000 SEK /Each/ raceseries discount
Hot Psi used: 1,9-2,0 (Bar)
Track miles used: One full race season 12 race heats and quali. 
Comments: Can´t handle heavy cars, very good up to lap 3 or 4, then to hot and loosing grip. Useless in Wet.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Brilliant feedback UR_TT I'll add it to the top in a moment!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

What do you guys do with these tyres when heading to the track? Bedford Autodrome and Silverstone are both about 25 miles from where I live, I am thinking about purchasing a set of the Nankang's with lightweight wheels and wondered if that kind of drive + track + return will kill the softs? should I go for mediums?

Do you guys drive the car there on standard tyres, then switch at the track? or do as I might have to above?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I drive on mine to the track and back, but i wouldn't use them daily clocking up 100's of road miles (It'd be a waste of good rubber!), a couple of hundred road miles to and from a track isn't an issue though.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

michelin slicks keep your pressure at 26 psi all the time or they overheat


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

bigbison said:


> michelin slicks keep your pressure at 26 psi all the time or they overheat


Can't imagine the grip you'd get from slicks!! 

Must be pretty crazy.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

NickG said:


> bigbison said:
> 
> 
> > michelin slicks keep your pressure at 26 psi all the time or they overheat
> ...


there awesome mate i buy ex clio cup ones far cheaper that these trackday tyres and in a different league


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

bigbison said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > bigbison said:
> ...


That was always my plan and part of the reason I went for a TT - plenty of room in the back for a set of wheels fitted with slicks, which as you say are cheap as chips.

VT


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Are u guys running 17 or 18


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

18's for me Matt. More choice for track tyres and slicks

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I've seen a lot of 18" BTCC tyres on the bay, but the sizing a confuse me!! What size would you look for to match road tyres that are 225/40/r18?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

225/640r/18 is what we need .....I think.

VT


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Great - I have two sets of lightweight 18's and I was worried about the availability /cost of slicks - result


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

NickG said:


> I've seen a lot of 18" BTCC tyres on the bay, but the sizing a confuse me!! What size would you look for to match road tyres that are 225/40/r18?


to big mate 17 inch allthe way better for gearing the way they measure racing tyres is different 650 is the diameter 240 the width


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, what tyres do you use for booked track days if its belting it down on the day and still goes ahead in the rain? normal road tyres or wet track tyres?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Same for me, as long as there's not massive areas of standing water the Nangkangs are supposed to be great in the wet too!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> Same for me, as long as there's not massive areas of standing water the Nangkangs are supposed to be great in the wet too!


+1. Snett last year...peeing down. Tyres worked great.

VT


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

+1 on the wet in Nankangs when I last raced in the wet my speed(Confidence) into the speed trap was only down 2mph (71mph) whereas the class leader in the dry was down 15mph in his 2wd supercharged bmw mini and the others had no confidence and were slipping/sliding so another +1 for quattro.


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh and I run 17" on tracklite wheels


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

So has anyone used any different tyres recently?


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Manufacturer: Nangkang
Name: NS2-R 180 hard compound
Size used: 225/40/18
Price/source: £85 each @ camskill.co.uk
Hot Psi used: 30 front 30 rear
Track miles driven: 140

Comments: 
Started out on 32psi cold driving to the track, before commencing my session pressure raised to 34psi and then I dropped them all to 30psi after a few laps, improved things dramatically. Take about 6 minutes to warm up and start offering grip before coming on strong from about 10 minutes of driving. Very predictable in dry conditions, haven't tracked in the wet yet and minimal scrubbing of the rubber after a full days hard track-use. Capable of 30-40 minute runs if you are sympathetic for a few laps in the middle of your stint


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Updated the list dude, nice one!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

After chatting to some rally expert friends (car builders and drivers) I've pulled the trigger on these today...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DMack-DMT-RC- ... Track=true

Medium compound, which are a grade softer than regular trackday tyre compounds. E marked, so road legal.Worth a punt.

Watch F1? See Paul Hembrey the top Pirelli bloke? Dick Cormack (DMack) was his predecessor for 20 years, so clearly knows tyres.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

If nothing else they lookco! Can't wait to get a review on them, presumably after you e worn the Nangkangs into the ground?!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Probably going to get another set of Pro Race 1.2's so I can move on to cut slicks next.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

That's awesome, you'll have to give me a passenger ride when you do get on slicks, would love to see how much of a different they make!

Also when you do look at 1.2s let me know as they're what I'll be after soon so we may be able to get a better rate for two sets!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Will do Nick. Still running in this chuffing clutch :?

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: how many miles left then?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

300. Realised the tax had run out, tried to tax it then realised the MOT had run out, all got a bit bonker this last week or so. Sorted now though.

VT


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

D Mack tyres have a very good reputation in the world of rallying since they have been used in WRC.
I have moulded slicks (used in rallying) both Michelin and Dunlop but can't be used in wet conditions, terrific grip but not as good as outright slicks.
Uniroyal Rainsport 3 are excellent wet weather tyres and I have friends with Honda race cars who have used them for wet Test sessions due to cost and have been amazed at their ability -- though not for a race distance.
I used pilot sport 3's at a soaking trackday at Oulton and was pi**ing all over the guys with trackday spec tyres.
BTCC slicks are 245/650 x 18 right size for my 8.5 rims but if your on 225's they will be too wide -- dont forget the the first measurement with race tyres is the tread width not the tyre width!

Once you use slicks your car will be under so much more stress it takes preparation to another level, it could spoil a road car.
Baffled sump for instance - harder grade poly bushes. Some cars need seam welding not sure about the TT.


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

By way of an update the MSA have now agreed the 1b & 1c tyres for next year for those competing.

https://www.msauk.org/assets/2016tyrelists1abc.pdf


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Oooooo i'll be interested to see what the new Nankang AR1's look like!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Good info there Graham. Plan is to run these proper competition tyres for a fair bit with a second set of rims (maybe) fitted with used slicks as the end game, by which time all the other stuff on the car will be done. I've got Powerflex blacks throughout already and by the time the slicks arrive the suspension will have moved on again too.

My problem with the Nankang's is the short operating window I'm seeing. 15-18 mins and they turn to chewing gum. I want to see if I can run something other than a top flight (for that read expensive) track tyre on the car on a budget. Might not be possible, but this is all about the journey. Just trying to avoid the predictable 888/v70a/048 route if I can.

My mate is running ex BTCC rubber on the club racing Scoobie and they are predictably great and as cheap as chips. As you say that will necessitate going to a 8.5" rim. Sounds like those with a 245 section slick should fit...maybe?

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

As the topic turned to tyres again on VTs thread I was having a little look.

Since when have AD08's been under £110 a corner?!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> As the topic turned to tyres again on VTs thread I was having a little look.
> 
> Since when have AD08's been under £110 a corner?!


Que? 

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-ty...fAymERUHzzG1Ql70s-2xbC_EWiYA1Um9T0aAl3X8P8HAQ


----------

